# موضوع هام كيف تقدم عرضك التوضيحي بنجاح / Presenting for Success



## zidaan (10 يناير 2010)

Presenting for Success 






*Presenting for Success*
BEP | 2009 | PDF - MP3 | 206 MB

Presenting for Success for ESL e-Book features MP3 audio, PDF and online lessons on the following essential English skills for business presentations:

# Introducing your presentation
# Signposting your presentation
# Describing visuals and charts
# Talking about trends and rates of change
# Interpreting trends – making predictions
# Using your voice
# Pausing and stress
# Summarizing and finishing off
# Starting the Q&A
# Answering questions
# Redirecting questions



*Rapidshare*
http://rapidshare.com/files/332513301/P_F_S.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/332513055/P_F_S.part2.rar

*HotFile*
http://hotfile.com/dl/23477595/56bc8ae/P_F_S.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/23477604/47f7925/P_F_S.part2.rar.html​


----------



## halawanii (10 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى*

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## zidaan (10 يناير 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------

